# Comment changer le fond d'écran de mon iPhone ??



## missou (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Petite question, surment déjà posée, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de post traitant de ça.

Je cherche à changer le fond d'écran de mon iphone, j'utilise déjà Custumize et Summerboard (voir Avatar, rien de bien original mais j'ai déjà changer quelques trucs quoi) et je voudrais placer en fond d'écran une image perso. Pas le fond d'écran quand on appelle ou autre, celui derrière les icone, le fond d'écran quoi ^^


----------



## lewebmister (21 Février 2008)

J'ai le même problème que toi, j'arrive pas a faire fonctionner summerboard. d'après ce que j'ai lu sur les forum, il semblerait que ça soit a cause d'un problème de droit de l'application qui ne serait pas correcte. il faut donc passer par le terminal pour modifier les droits du fichier, mais je n'ai pas encore réussi a le faire. un peu d'aide serait le bienvenue ;-)


----------



## Petitcoyote91 (22 Février 2008)

Sur le miens, je sélectionne une photo de mon répertoire et j'ai l'option "Mettre en fond d'écran"; pas vous?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Petitcoyote91 a dit:


> Sur le miens, je sélectionne une photo de mon répertoire et j'ai l'option "Mettre en fond d'écran"; pas vous?



ben ouais


----------



## nenessepin (24 Février 2008)

[Je suis planté avec un Tungsten C, j'ai pu sauvé mon agenda et surtout mes adresses sur MacBook G4 mais impossible à remettre dans le palm. Je me pose la question d'1 Ipod Touch mais je ne sais pas ce que vaut son clavier virtuel et la compatibilité du calendrier et de l'agenda?


----------



## F118I4 (24 Février 2008)

missou a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Petite question, surment déjà posée, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de post traitant de ça.
> 
> Je cherche à changer le fond d'écran de mon iphone, j'utilise déjà Custumize et Summerboard (voir Avatar, rien de bien original mais j'ai déjà changer quelques trucs quoi) et je voudrais placer en fond d'écran une image perso. Pas le fond d'écran quand on appelle ou autre, celui derrière les icone, le fond d'écran quoi ^^


Bon la manipe est facile!Tu as le choix soit:

Tu vas direct dans l' iPhone via SSH grâce à Fugu ou Cyberduck ou autres... si tu es en 1.1.3 c' est var/mobile/library/summerboard/themes/puis le thème que tu désires puis tu remplaces le wallpaper.png par ta photo (que tu as préalablement renommer en wallpaper.png) et si tu es en 1.1.2 ou inf. c' est dans var/root/library/summerboard/themes

-Ou alors tu vas dans réglages puis tu sélectionnes ton image comme fond d' écran ensuite tu vas dans summeboard et tu décoches "themes wallpaper" par contre l' inconvénient c' est que l' image de ton springboard et la même que celle qui te sert de fond d' écran.


----------



## missou (25 Février 2008)

Petitcoyote91 a dit:


> Sur le miens, je sélectionne une photo de mon répertoire et j'ai l'option "Mettre en fond d'écran"; pas vous?



Si, mais c'est exactement ce que je dis que je ne veux pas 

C'est pas ce "fond d'écran" là que je cherche, ça ça choisit  un fond d'écran pour l'écran de dévérouillage, d'appel ... Je veux changer le fond d'écran du springboard (je crois que c'est comme ça qu'on dit ?!), enfin là ou il y a toute les icones de mes appli, ce fond d'écran là quoi :


----------



## missou (25 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bon la manipe est facile!Tu as le choix soit:
> 
> Tu vas direct dans l' iPhone via SSH grâce à Fugu ou Cyberduck ou autres... si tu es en 1.1.3 c' est var/mobile/library/summerboard/themes/puis le thème que tu désires puis tu remplaces le wallpaper.png par ta photo (que tu as préalablement renommer en wallpaper.png) et si tu es en 1.1.2 ou inf. c' est dans var/root/library/summerboard/themes
> 
> -Ou alors tu vas dans réglages puis tu sélectionnes ton image comme fond d' écran ensuite tu vas dans summeboard et tu décoches "themes wallpaper" par contre l' inconvénient c' est que l' image de ton springboard et la même que celle qui te sert de fond d' écran.



Nickel, exactement ce que je cherchais !

Merci


----------



## mariiine013 (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu mon ipod hier et je voudrais mettre mon fond d'écran (mais pas celui du veroullage/deveroullage) et je ne comprends pas ou plutot de je ne trouve ce fameux summerboard alors pleeeeeeease aidez moi ! =)


----------



## yann64 (11 Février 2009)

mariiine013 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai reçu mon ipod hier et je voudrais mettre mon fond d'écran (mais pas celui du veroullage/deveroullage) et je ne comprends pas ou plutot de je ne trouve ce fameux summerboard alors pleeeeeeease aidez moi ! =)


 
tu ne peux le faire qu'avec un Iphone Jailbreaké


----------



## mariiine013 (11 Février 2009)

euuuh... càd ? lol
Comment je procede pour le "jailbreaké" ??
je me suis relu et c'est pas mon ipod mais mon  IPHONE...


----------



## yann64 (11 Février 2009)

Le jailbreak permet d'installer des applications tierces (non officiel App Store) en casant le vérrou de l'Iphone.
Il y a déjà des discutions ouvertes sur le Jailbreak.
je te conseille de faire plusieurs recherche sur le forum pour te renseigner sur le Jailbreak et savoir si c'est vraiment ce que tu veux faire mais ayant ton Iphone depuis seulement 1 jours je te conseillerais de te familiarisé d'abord avec celui-ci


----------



## dinaspike (5 Novembre 2009)

missou a dit:


> Nickel, exactement ce que je cherchais !
> 
> Merci


@ Missou & saint_shaka

Bonjour, 

J'ai un probleme sur mon xterm sur l'iPhone (3G) : lorsque j'essaie d'acceder au var/root/library/summerboard/themes Je me mange un "permission denied".

Dois je re-nommer les ACL (Acces Control List) via un set acl rdliwka ? 
Et si oui cela ne risque t il pas de causer des problemes d'acces pour les autre applications de l'iPhone
utilisant des fichiers dans le /var/root ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos éventuelles réponses 

Cordialement


----------

